# Looking for a good genset calculation iPhone app?



## Michel (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, 
Can any body suggest me any good iPhone app for generator calculations, I really get annoyed of googling for site while i am in operational room, sometimes even no network, So please suggest me any good app? i need to convert power units, watt calculation, reactive power calculation, gen power efficency, diesel consumption rate with power ..., pls reply me asap, Tkss in advance


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

sorry, no clue, but try the iphone App store


----------



## ZBigKahuna (Aug 22, 2012)

There's an app on the app store called myconvert or myconvert lite (the free version) and you can make your own conversion settings.


----------



## Jenifer (Aug 23, 2012)

try this app, App Store - Genset Engineering Calc, it is suite your needs


----------



## Amy (Aug 29, 2012)

grt8 app i chked in my bf iPhone, 
mine is android , anybody know whether this app in goolge play?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Amy would you care to write that in English. Roger


----------



## Michel (Aug 21, 2012)

tks Jeni, nice one


----------



## Jenifer (Aug 23, 2012)

*Version 1.1*

Genset Engineering Calc V 1.1 - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/genset-engineering-calc/id551386320?mt=8


----------



## Jenifer (Aug 23, 2012)

Jenifer said:


> Genset Engineering Calc V 1.1 - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/genset-engineering-calc/id551386320?mt=8


----------

